# Unusual aggression problem?



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay...

So this is a particular odd problem for me that I can't seem to figure out how to solve.

My partner of many years spends the weekends with me and Lanee, my GSD. Lanee and my partner have a good bond. They play with one another, they chase each other, play tug-o-war with toys, go on walks, and so forth. 

Recently, however, Lanee will growl or show teeth when my partner tries to cuddle or pet Lanee. Then as quick as she growls, the next minute she's licking and giving kisses to my partner as if nothing happened. Lanee also gets defensive over my office and generally growls/shows teeth if my partner comes in, but then quickly forgets and moves on.

How to stop this? What is the cause?

Thanks...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Does Lanee act this way only when you are around? What if you not there, how does Lanee act around your partner?


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

The behavior is the same generally.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was wondering if this is resource guarding you, but if it is the same when you are not present, that is very odd. 

Is there something else in the environment that she might be guarding? Did she get accidently hurt recently when playing with your partner? Maybe some conflicting feelings of wary-ness (I'm going to get hurt), then moving on to wanting to play with her buddy.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm assuming it has to be some conflict of emotion. Something had to have happened at some point. That's the only theory I've come up with on my own. But yes, this is very odd.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I wonder what you would see using a nanny cam?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your partner may want to try a new pattern of greeting Lanee - the negative association may have been completely accidental - your partner may not even be aware of anything that happened. 

If approaching her to greet her is causing this reaction, your partner's greeting should change to 'reset' her default behavior. Treats being thrown about, a favorite toy for tug play, etc - something different to engage her and get her focused on looking for treats, looking to play with a toy, etc, instead of physical proximity and direct petting. 

Given time, she may forget all about what was worrying her, and start looking forward to engaging with your partner again.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, I took a brief glance at your old posts and it makes perfect sense. Her age, at not quite 3, is a factor. She's territorial, and she's allowed bed privileges. This is exactly what I went through with DH's dog, when we started dating. She loved me most of the time, except when I invaded "her" space, which was the furniture (couch, bed) or her feeding area. You've got a similar problem with your office - maybe because you spend alot of time in there with her? You need to reclaim the space, and teach her that it isn't hers to act possessive over. She can't be allowed to guard it, not even the slightest snarl, because it could get worse if you don't put and end to it now.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Waffle Iron said:


> They play with one another, they chase each other, play tug-o-war with toys, go on walks, and so forth.
> 
> Recently, however, Lanee will growl or show teeth when my partner tries to cuddle or pet Lanee.
> Thanks...


 
Do you play like this with your pup? Do you cuddle with Lanee?


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I do have to agree with Blanketback. Honestly, I would take away all privileges relating to the bed/couch/whatever. Give her a bed that is hers, perhaps one spot in each room y'all are usually in, and that is her spot, the only thing that is hers. The rest is yours and she is not allowed to be defending it.

My dogs sleep on my bed with me. They are also allowed up on the couch. However... big difference. While I am there, they are ONLY allowed up if I invite them. Otherwise, the answer is no and they have to go find somewhere else to lay down.

As for the playing with your partner and her growling, have him switch it up like was already suggested. See if that helps.

But really... reclaim your house from her. She doesn't own it, you do, and she gets to live in it and enjoy it. But you want her to be a good houseguest, not a nasty one.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for the late replies, but...

Thanks for the insights. That really makes a lot of sense about she thinking it is her house. I am going to address that. 

Thanks all


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that if you look up NILIF -- Nothing In Life Is Free, there are a lot of non-confrontational leadership techniques, that you AND your partner should work on together with the dog. 

Whatever changes that you make, like not allowing her in certain rooms or on furniture, whatever, needs to come from both of you, not just you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'd still want to see what was going on when I wasn't home and it was just the two of them.


----------

